# Greg Valentino



## YSK (Sep 1, 2005)

Probably a repost, but man when i saw this guys arms, i swear i thought it was photoshopped, like fake. Those arms are ridicuously wide and just plain huge. 

Website


----------



## moneymaker (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah dude I went to that guy's website the biggest arms in the world.  Little forearms and everything else except for his bi's and tri's really sicked me out but I guess he seems proud of it lol.


----------



## YSK (Sep 1, 2005)

How do you suppose he wipes his ass and stuff?


----------



## Du (Sep 1, 2005)

YSK said:
			
		

> Probably a repost, but man when i saw this guys arms, i swear i thought it was photoshopped, like fake. Those arms are ridicuously wide and just plain huge.
> 
> Website


 http://www.pumpnpose.com/cgi-bin/netstorez/netstorez.cgi?action=showcategory&nsz_category=Synthol


----------



## YSK (Sep 1, 2005)

So you inject yourself with that, but your muscles dont have the strength of the actual size.


----------



## Super Hulk (Sep 1, 2005)

the retarded thing is his muscles looked flexed no matter what position they are in   lol


----------



## Du (Sep 1, 2005)

YSK said:
			
		

> So you inject yourself with that, but your muscles dont have the strength of the actual size.


 Exactly. You are basically pushing oil into your muscles to make it look bigger. The only positive that you would get out of that is a stretched fascia, and thats not worth the negatives.


----------



## Du (Sep 1, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> the retarded thing is his muscles looked flexed no matter what position they are in   lol


 You think these triceps look flexed?


----------



## YSK (Sep 1, 2005)

But he didnt deny nor affirm the fact if he was using that oil in his website, he doesnt talk about it.


----------



## Du (Sep 1, 2005)

YSK said:
			
		

> But he didnt deny nor affirm the fact if he was using that oil in his website, he doesnt talk about it.


 Its widely known.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 1, 2005)

YSK said:
			
		

> But he didnt deny nor affirm the fact if he was using that oil in his website, he doesnt talk about it.


  You have to be kidding me...LOOK!  what do you think.
  I am a fan of freaks in the BB world. I would like to be a freak w/ sick muscles, but I would not like to be a 
  MUTANT.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 1, 2005)

haha seriously, im not too sure if I would want arms that big, I mean yes in alot of ways bigger is better, but it gets to a point where enough is enough..I mean those look rather gross to me.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes, this is a repost from like 20 times in the last 3 years.


----------



## chronic (Sep 2, 2005)

thats cuz everybody keeps googleing "worlds biggest arms" and he keeps poppin up


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 2, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Yes, this is a repost from like 20 times in the last 3 years.


 sorry mudge.  not everyone here has been on this forum since the stoneage....JK


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 2, 2005)

TRhis guy is a total joke, He looks like a fucking baloon.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 2, 2005)

hes a lazy fuk who could only bench 50lbs and is a fat retard!


----------

